# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  VAZNO ->ANKETA O RODINOM PODUZETNISTVU, MOLIMO SUDJELUJTE

## ivarica

drage forumasice i forumasi, molimo vas da nam pomognete i u sljedeca TRI dana ispunite ovu anketu:

http://www.questionpro.com/akira/TakeSurvey?id=1138960


Vaši odgovori pomoći će nam kao Udruzi u jačanju naših kapaciteta i provođenju Rodinih programa, projekata i aktivnosti za dobrobit djece, roditelja i obitelji u Hrvatskoj.

*Članove Udruge molimo da anketu ne ispunjavaju,* cilj nam je dobiti što neovisnije rezultate

----------


## ivarica

podici cu povo vise puta ovih dana jer imamo svega tri dana za anketu,a  ajko nam je vazno da ukupna brojka predje onu koju je postigla neutrogena testirajuci svoju kremu za ruke 

mislim, da je predje bar za deset puta   :Grin:

----------


## Romana

Jesam.  :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

jesam.

----------


## nenaa

I ja.

----------


## tanja_b

> podici cu povo vise puta ovih dana jer imamo svega tri dana za anketu,a  ajko nam je vazno da ukupna brojka predje onu koju je postigla neutrogena testirajuci svoju kremu za ruke 
> 
> mislim, da je predje bar za deset puta


Sad me jako zanima koja je to brojka   :Grin:  

(a Rodinu anketu sam ispunila)

----------


## ivarica

31

----------


## imela

Done. 8)

----------


## fegusti

ispunila i podižem...

----------


## jurisnik

Ispunjeno.

----------


## ivarica

hvala  :Smile: 

sljedecih sat dva nam je jako vazno jer vecina vas ste cesce tu dok ste - na poslu   :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

i ja 8)

----------


## kljucic

Jesam.
Ne znam zašto prijavljujem, ali kud svi Turci   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

ja vam moram prijaviti da smo u ovih nekoliko sati uspjeli doci do 800 vasih odgovora

 :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  

hvala vam svima
vi koji niste, imate vremena do nedelje, svega je 8 jednostavnih pitanja

roda : neutrogena = 791 : 31

----------


## ivarica

*1073* ankete dosad popunjene

----------


## mama courage

ispunila.

prepoznat ćete moj listić.   :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

evo jos jedne koja misli da je jedisntvena   :Grin:

----------


## boškarin

ispunila i ja

----------


## ivarica

nka neka podigne koji put veceras, za sove

----------


## apricot

ako ne dočekam sove, evo za one sa kokošjim sljepilom...

----------


## apricot

za večernje ptice

----------


## puntica

jedna sova ispunila

(još za dana, sada samo huće da je svi čuju)  8)

----------


## Kaae

Ispunila i moja americka polovica. Tu anketu.. bi se moglo prepoznati.

----------


## pomikaki

evo i moje ankete a sad moram u krpe

----------


## fegusti

> za večernje ptice


za noćne ptice  :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ispunila i ja, a uvijek se pitam ima li veze što ja nisam iz Hr (ja volim ispunjavat ankete   :Smile:   )
Do duše pošto se radi o kupovini, ja sam uvijek za, samo da dođem u priliku   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

za jutarnje vrapčiće

----------


## pale

Jutarnji vrapčić  :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

juce sam to uradila

----------


## Ena

I ja! Još jučer prije spavanja.   :Smile:

----------


## pikulica

Prije ručka  :Smile:

----------


## litala

ok, ne morate i recepte davat   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anledo

ispunila, *podizem* i za sljedecu toplo preporucam ili google dokument ili http://www.surveymonkey.com/ (free do 10 anketnih pitanja, a ima vece mogucnosti kreiranja vrsta pitanja )

----------


## ivarica

hvala anledo na savjetu, nismo znale
 :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Čini mi se da je moj "kontrolni broj", a valjda je to br. ispunjenje ankete bio preko 2000...sinoć...je li bi to tako bilo? 
I da li ćemo vidjeti rezultate ankete ili nešto?

----------


## pomikaki

samo hoće li vam biti reprezentativan uzorak, kad smo ispunjavali samo mi rododendroni (uz ponekog m-a)?   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

ispunila u petak.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Ispunila, ponovo podižem.

Koliki nam je score?

----------


## rahela

jesam i podižem

----------


## thalia

jesam, dižem

----------


## Rene2

Evo i mene, imate još cca sat vremena do ponoći!

----------


## ivarica

popunjenih nevjerojatnih 2248 anketa  :shock:   :Love:  

hvala svima

----------


## puntica

> podici cu ovo vise puta ovih dana jer imamo svega tri dana za anketu,a  jako nam je vazno da ukupna brojka predje onu koju je postigla neutrogena testirajuci svoju kremu za ruke 
> 
> mislim, da je predje bar za deset puta






> popunjenih nevjerojatnih 2248 anketa



mission accomplished  8) 

da je bar neutrogena nas angažirala za testiranje kreme   :Laughing:

----------


## Maya&Leon

:D  jeiiiii

----------


## darva

Impresivna brojka   :Naklon:  
Btw, to je bila jedna od ugodnijih anketa za ispunit

----------

